# 2000th Post for JorgeJodra



## Tezzaluna

*JJ,*

*Congratulations on your achievement!  *

*Thank your for giving us 2000 opportunities *
*to learn from you.*

*Never stop!*

*Tezza*​


----------



## Eva Maria

Querido Jorge de Burgos (¿el monje de "Il nome de la rosa" no eres, no?),

¡Ya has llegado a tus 2.000 posts casi sin que nos diéramos cuenta!

Quiero agradecerte tus enormes deseos de hacernos partícipes de tus vastos conocimientos de toda una vida de estudio, junto con tu afán de ayudar a los demás. 

Besos y abrazos,

Eva Maria


----------



## romarsan

FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO JORGE​ 
Un placer encontrarte por los hilos del WR
Me encanta tu estilo y espero poder seguir disfutando de tus tropicientos miles futuros.
Un beso
Rosalía​


----------



## Fernita

*Jorge: gracias por tus 2000 aportes!!!! Y por la paciencia que tienes que no es poca cosa, siempre amable y dispuesto.*​ 
*Como ya te dije por otra vía, *
*es un placer contar contigo.*​ 
*¡Muchas gracias!*​ 
*Fernita.*

*CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## alacant

Hola Jorge,

2,000!!! Siempre, siempre, siempre es un placer coincidir contigo.

Felicidades, 

Alacant


----------



## Tampiqueña

Jorge:
Te felicito de nuevo, ahora públicamente. Reitero mi admiración y respeto por la enormidad de tus conocimientos y lo oportuno de tus respuestas (que más de una vez me han sacado de apuros).
Y aunque a veces te solidarices con Jaén en el Club de Tobi, mis sentimientos permanecerán intactos.
¡No puedo esperar a leer tus siguientes 2,000 aportaciones!
¡Felicidades muchacho serio!

Un abrazo
Beatriz/Tampi...


----------



## Eugin

Estimado Jorge, 
 
¡Felicitaciones por otro milestone en tan poco tiempo!!! 
Aprendo mucho contigo y es todo un honor tenerte entre nosotros. 
 
¡Gracias por compartir toda tu sapiencia con nosotros!!! 
 
¡Un abrazo!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡Felicitaciones Jorge para tus 2000 posts! *

*Que placer es leerte, y que valiosa es la ayuda que nos das...*

*Un cordial saludo,*
*Cristina*


----------



## Cubanboy

Muchas felicidades para este excelente forero que en tan poco tiempo ha llegado a los 2000 posts. Como le dije al SDLX Master estoy mejorando esta PC poniéndole un módulo DDR-3 (no ha salido al mercado todavía) y 100 Terahertz para ver si logro pasarte por el lado y coger más velocidad porque, mi socio, tú 'desenfundas' más rápido que Billy the Kid.

Saludos cordiales y sigue con nosotros. Siempre será un placer entrar contigo en la contienda.
CB.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas felicidadesss Jorge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Silvia


----------



## frida-nc

*Jorge*, he admirado tus posts desde lejos y desde cerca...
Que sigas con nosotros, tus contribuciones ofrecen muchas oportunidades de meditar sobre los misterios de nuestras lenguas.

Felicitaciones.


----------



## UVA-Q

Wow!!!! Cómo es que me he perdido tanto!!!??? Gracias Jorge, me has sacado de muchos apuros!!!! Felices 2,000!!!!

Saludos


----------

